# Bolens 30" PTO Reel Mower



## guest2

I ended up buying that reel mower I posted about. It needed a little work but nothing serious and the price was right. It had a cracked wheel on one of the casters and a worn out inside "bearing" on one side. I got the wheel from Sonny's, ordered two since the other can't be far behind as far as cracking and was told the "bearing" was NLA. I called Ray's in PA. and they had some in stock NOS at $5.85 each. So I got two of those. I was glad to find them since they aren't actual bearings but more like a grooved retainer. Overall the mower is complete and in decent shape with some surface rust. Next I plan on breaking it down and sandblasting it and then priming and painting. Will probably use a self-etching primer and then paint it the original green and replace the decals. I really don't plan on using it, but felt it would be a nice addition to my collection. The reel mower was made for about 18yrs and the last Bolens catalog to list it was 1967, the same year as my 1050. This seems like it was one of the last as the color and decals are the same as my 42" rotary mower.


----------



## farmallmaniac

Do you have any pictures?


----------



## guest2

Here's what it looks like now


----------



## farmallmaniac

not bad cant wait to see the picture of it painted!


----------



## guest2

The front. If you look close you can see some primer where I used a wire brush on a drill to clean a small spot on the blade to see how clean I could get it. The rust isn't as bad as it looks in the pictures and comes off real easy. Sand blasting should clean it real nice.


----------



## jbetts13

nise you luck   have fun wit that thing but be safe


----------



## Ed_GT5000

Sixchows: When you get that reel mower going, I am afraid you will not want to cut with your Craftsman GT. That reel mower should give you golf course results.

:tractorsm


----------



## guest2

Ed
If I only had golf course grass! LOL I've never used a reel mower except for the old push type when I was a kid. Everyone seems to say the same about the cut though. Is it really that different?


----------



## Ed_GT5000

They do a great job. years ago a friend of mine got a Jacoson walk behind with 2cycle engine that was designed to cut golf course greens. It was the only one I have ever seen like it. It did an unbelivable job cutting his lawn... Unfortunetly, he cut it up and made a go cart out of it for his kids. But back then, stuff like that was old junk. No one collected lawn mowers in those days.


----------



## aegt5000

*Sixchows said…
"Will probably use a self-etching primer and then paint it the original green and replace the decals."*

??????? Green ?????????

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: RED :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## guest2

aegt5000
Yea green, I like to make things as original as possible. All the mower attachments for the mid 60's tube frames were an apple green. The dozer/snow blade was a pale yellow, the snowblower was the same pale yellow with beige skid shoes and biege deflector on the chute. Rottotillers were bright red the same as the wheels. The brinly hitch was an off white as were the plow, cultivator and disk. The plow and coulter, disks on the harrow and chisels on the cultivator were a dark bluish/black. The newer tube frames in the early 70's had red mowers, plows, snowblowers and tillers. The tractors were all beige with red wheels. Later, the tractors were white and black with black attachments. The last of the tube frames were white and green. The original tube frames in 62 were gold, before changing to the beige, brown , red in 63.


----------



## aegt5000

WOW !!!! and I thought the Sears colors were hard to keep track of.


----------



## guest2

Yea It reminds me of the colorforms playsets we had as kids.


----------



## jodyand

I like this attachment myself.:winky: 
Jody

<img src=http://www.johnnyproducts.com/images/Hooters/HT23%20and%20Girl.jpg>


----------



## farmallmaniac

me 2:thumbsup:


----------



## guest2

And nobody even noticed the JBSR on the front? That pics from the JB website isn't?


----------



## jodyand

Thats what i was talking about what you thought i was talking about the hooter girl. Not me:lying: :winky: And yes its from the JB site.
Jody


----------



## farmallmaniac

I was looking at them tyres


----------



## farmallmaniac

and the nice scenery


----------



## guest2

Hey how many of the naysayers might be swayed if she came and offered a free home demonstration?


----------



## guest2

How about if she was the comission?


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *I like this attachment myself.:winky:
> Jody
> 
> <img src=http://www.johnnyproducts.com/images/Hooters/HT23%20and%20Girl.jpg> *


Does this attachment work with a sleeve or 3 pt. hitch?   Might kinda tough on the pto! mg: :furious: :lmao: :nerd: :cowboy: :clown: :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## farmallmaniac

I have a feeling this post might be around forawhile


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Does this attachment work with a sleeve or 3 pt. hitch?   Might kinda tough on the pto! mg: :furious: :lmao: :nerd: :cowboy: :clown: :spinsmile :tractorsm *


Well I am thinking it would........err ah oh nevermind


----------



## aegt5000

I am really starting to appreciate what NICE accessories Bolens offers.


----------



## archyb2

Sixchows
That mower looks to be the same as the one I have for a mid fifties Bolens walk behind (Versa-Matic) less the P T O drive, please post, if and where you get decals

Archie


----------



## guest2

Archie
There are a couple of places to get decals. You could try Sonny's Farm & Equipment, Maple-Hunter or Jeremy Barlow.
I got some decals from sonny's but they seem to layered rather than printed so I haven't used them (1050 hood set) Jeremy can be reached at [email protected] and Maple-Hunter is Tony Giletto
Maple-Hunter Lawn & Garden Tractor Decals
PO Box 9891
College Station, TX 77842
(979)693-3619
[email protected]
The "Be Careful" decal and the "FMC Bolens" decal were used on all the tubeframe attachments. I think the correct "bolens" for the mid-50's would be gold lettering and a darker green paint. As far as the mower, it was used for about 18yrs and as far as I can tell the only differences were in the mounting. If you want gold decals, check with Tony he may have them or be able to send you to someone who does, if not go to the bolens clubs at yahoo and ask.

Sonny's is sometimes hard to reach by phone try faxing or check their website at www.sonnysbolens.com There are some links there and loads of info.


----------



## archyb2

sixchows
Thanx for the info
Archie


----------



## guest2

Archy
Here's a set from [email protected]. They are $17 a set for the mower.


----------



## guest2

Archy
Here's the set for the other attachments at $7 a set. These are all that are on my reel mower plus the "be careful" decal


----------



## CAPEMAYJOE

I have a reel mower for sale-------joe-------SHAFT DRIVE------MISSING THE LIFT ARM------I THINK ITS COMPLETE OTHER THAN THAT------60 CLAMS FOR IT


----------

